# Leaf cutter?? In mason house



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I now have 7 or 8 holes completly covered with mud now which I assume are mason bees. But, yesterday I noticed one hole is covered with small pieces of green leaf pasted together. I am excited about something using my little block of wood no matter what kind of bee.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Lucky, lucky you!! I'm leaf-green with envy! 

I put up a special block intended for leafcutteres with slightly smaller (1/4" diam) holes 4" long. So far no takers except for one blue orchard female. 

But the season's not over yet! I hope to get some leafcutter bees maybe at some point.

Can you post a picture?


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, I will post a pic. I have two mason bee blocks up now and both have some holes already filled in. I'm very excited about having the bees around. I just posted a few pics in the photo section. But, I don't have a pic of the mason block yet I will get you one. 

I have more squash this year than ever before. I have very few squash not setting fruit this year. I think it is because they are getting pollinted but, I think most of that is being done by my honey bees. In years past only about 1/4 of the female flowers would bear squash.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I added a picture of my mason bee house here. http://s203.photobucket.com/albums/a... Bee Pics/


----------

